# Hypothetical, Fokker DR1 tri-plane vs Snoopy's Doghouse MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!



## pinsog (Dec 24, 2011)

Which would YOU choose!!!!

(I couldn't help myself.......)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

Classic dogfight!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Snoopy's Doghouse, of course. While the Dr.I might be more agile, Snoopy's a/c can take more damage and probably won't shed a wing in a power dive.


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 25, 2011)

I think sitting on the peak of the roof on that doghouse would be pretty hard on the butt, especially when you're pulling G's in a turn.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 25, 2011)

The Dr1 will be better at turning but if Snoopy sticks to boom and zoom tactics and doesnt get dragged into a turning battle he should have the advantage.


----------



## Alte Hase (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd choose the dog house...the sturdy construction would withstand more punishment!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2011)

It really depends on the Mark of the doghouse. Like the G12, pictured below would have a good chance.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2011)

Indeed, the later the mark of doghouse the better odds I would give it...


----------



## pinsog (Dec 25, 2011)

Fokker DR1 performance figures are easy to find. Does anyone have performance stats on the Mark 1 doghouse?
Max speed? Rate of climb?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Let me get the owner's manual. Its required for my job. 


ummmm, I may need to re-think this.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 26, 2011)

What would happen if the mounts swap their pilots?


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2011)

here's a doghouse doing a flyby 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSgQH688Rzo_


----------



## mikewint (Dec 26, 2011)

From Njaco's pic snoopy has already taken considerable damage and his "engine???" is on fire.
Tyrotom-seems to me the peak would nicely fit the crack and you'd get a "good grip


----------



## Arossihman (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd have to go with snoopies doghouse mark III!


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 27, 2011)

mikewint said:


> From Njaco's pic snoopy has already taken considerable damage and his "engine???" is on fire.
> Tyrotom-seems to me the peak would nicely fit the crack and you'd get a "good grip



The old pucker factor, eh. But how would he ever get off the doghouse quickly, if needed?

We used to joke about drilling holes in the bottom of pilot's seats to counteract the pucker factor.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2011)

ejection seat, i.e. fart


----------



## paradoxguy (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know the armament or performance parameters of Snoopy's doghouse, but unless they are significantly higher than the Triplane I favor the latter as I would feel overly exposed sitting atop the doghouse roof and more importantly not very comfortable with the roof's peak jammed between my butt cheeks!

Ken


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not sure if Snoopy ever shot down the Red Baron, but I am pretty sure Snoopy got shot down every time he went up. I guess for survivability, I would have to go with Snoopy's dog house, as he walked away from every crash. If I wanted to win the engagement, I'd have to go with the Fokker.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 28, 2011)

Messy1 said:


> I am not sure if Snoopy ever shot down the Red Baron, but I am pretty sure Snoopy got shot down every time he went up.



hense the reason he would always say, "Curses! Foiled again!!"


----------

